
Two-thirds of Americans think nanotechnology is morally unacceptable - nreece
http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/20/two-thirds-of-americans-think-nanotechnology-is-morally-unaccept/
======
topherclay
What's funny is if you told those two thirds that the bible could be put on
the head of a pin it would probably change their minds.

